# دوره ستاد برو 2007 للمهندس علاء السيسي



## علاء السيسى (14 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


اقدم لكم شرح برنامج ستاد برو 2007 التى كنت قد اعددتها لطلبة مشروع ستيل بكلية الهندسه جامعة الزقازيق و انا هكون سعيد باى نقد وان نستفيد من خبرات مهندسين المنتدى ان شاء الله


ولا تنسونا فى الدعاء




http://rapidshare.com/files/97463429/STAAD2007_i_.pps.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/97988055/STAAD2007_ii_.zip.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/98025492/STAAD2007_iii_.zip.html


----------



## إسلام سامي (14 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي العوضى (15 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## GEMY86 (15 مارس 2008)

Thanks Iam In Zagazig Univ In 3 Madaney


----------



## حسان فارس (15 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزيت خيرا


----------



## علاء السيسى (15 مارس 2008)

رابط اخر للاجزاء
http://ifile.it/507lhp4


----------



## علاء السيسى (16 مارس 2008)

هذا الجزء الرابع
http://ifile.it/cygvwfk


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 مارس 2008)

شرح جميل و مجهود رائع أدعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبدالله زهير (16 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم لكن يا اخوتي في الله هل من احد ان يشرح لي بطريقة مبسطة كيف يتم التحميل ؟؟


----------



## الاساس (16 مارس 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## اشرف كخه (27 مارس 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## اسير القدر (27 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bilal_izaddin (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bilal_izaddin (28 مارس 2008)

اخي ممكن تحمل الجزء الرابع على رابد شير ايضا لان الموقع الاخر لا يمكن التحميل منه 

تحياتي 
اخوك بلال


----------



## معماري انشائي (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## اشرف كخه (29 مارس 2008)

يا بشمهندس علاء يا ريت تبعت الجزء الرابع


----------



## عمار العبودي (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم لكن يا اخوتي في الله هل من احد ان يشرح لي بطريقة مبسطة كيف يتم التحميل ؟؟


----------



## علاء السيسى (5 أبريل 2008)

الاخ عمار 
زاكر الاجزاء جيدا وانت هتعرف طريقه التحميل


----------



## اشرف كخه (16 أبريل 2008)

ممكن يا بشمهندس علاء مثال عن الشير وول بالكود البريطانى


----------



## eng.amani (16 أبريل 2008)

لو سمحت كيف احصل على الملف الجامع لكل الاجزاء لم اعرف كيف انزله


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (18 أبريل 2008)

للاسف الروابط لا تعمل نرجو التحديث او من حصل عليها ان يرفعها ويضع رابط التحميل وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## علاء السيسى (19 أبريل 2008)

احمد بن الخطاب قال:


> للاسف الروابط لا تعمل نرجو التحديث او من حصل عليها ان يرفعها ويضع رابط التحميل وبارك الله في الجميع


 

الاخ احمد خطاب 
الروابط كلها تعمل و انا جربتها بنفسى المشكله تقريبا عندك انت


----------



## eng.amani (19 أبريل 2008)

طيب لو سمحت ماجاوبتني ماعرفت انزل الملف اللي بيمل الباقي 
ممكن توضح لي كيف


----------



## علاء السيسى (19 أبريل 2008)

eng.amani قال:


> طيب لو سمحت ماجاوبتني ماعرفت انزل الملف اللي بيمل الباقي
> ممكن توضح لي كيف


 
ENG.AMANI
ان شاء الله هجمعهم فى ملف كلهم


----------



## محمد_2003 (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييين جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## ريزووو (23 أبريل 2008)

thxxxx alot


----------



## eng_houssam (23 أبريل 2008)

أخي لو سمحت وقمت بتجميع كل الأجزاء ضمن ملف مضغوط واحد لسهل عملية التحميل


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (23 أبريل 2008)

_*شرح جميل و مجهود رائع أدعو الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحياتي*_


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (24 أبريل 2008)

كنت اخبرت في مشاركه سابقه ان الروابط لا تعمل وقتها قد اكن لم اكن اعرف كيف استخدمها 
هي تعمل بارك الله فيكم وهناك من كان يرغب في حصر الملفات كلها في رابط واحد قمت برفعها في رابط واحد اسال الله ان ينفع بها اخواني ستجدونها في هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6608895/c39bca35/sharing.html


----------



## علاء السيسى (26 أبريل 2008)

الاخ احمد بن الخطاب

بارك الله فيك و متشكر على المجهود الطيب فى رفع الملفات

علاء السيسي


----------



## حيدر السباك (26 أبريل 2008)

لم استطع التحميل... شكرا


----------



## مممحمود (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديار26 (25 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

على هذا المجهود الرائع ..........................


----------



## emad_ali (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير زززقد افدتنا كثيرا


----------



## civil devel (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوورررر يسلمووووو


----------



## myada1 (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا"


----------



## emad_ali (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا استاذ علاء على هذا المجهود 0000000لكن لم يفتح الرابط للجزء الثالث والرابع


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جززاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م توني (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يارب


----------



## Mosab manaseer (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م.عبد السلام (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ساعدوني في تحميل شرح برنامج ستاد برو لان الرابط غير شغال


----------



## eng/waleed (12 يناير 2011)

رابط واحد سريع وداعم للاستكمال للثلاث روابط الاولى

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/N5EGTSLAFBDVBE


----------



## حسين سلامه (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## حسين سلامه (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم وارجو اعادة تحميل الجزء الرابع مرة اخرى


----------



## حسين سلامه (5 فبراير 2011)

اخى الكريم مازال الرابط لايعمل ارجو اعادة رفعه مرة ثانية وشكرا لكم


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (6 فبراير 2011)

*ايه الجمال ده يا هندسة ويكتر من امثالك*​


----------



## alaziz03 (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس نزار عبد (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
السيد المحترم علاء السيسي أرجو شرح كيفية تحميل هذا البرنامج مع التقدير


----------



## wole_990 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم نرجو من الاخوه الذين حماوا الاجزاء اعاده رفعها مره اخرى وياريت ميديا فاير وشكرا


----------



## محمدسليمان احمد (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر ليكــــــــــ


----------



## nazar.ameen (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك لرغبتك بنشر المعرفة و جزاك كل خير لكن الرابط غير متاح الان و لم اتمكن من تحميل الملف، هل هناك بديل؟؟ مع الشكر.


----------



## ايان سليم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا ...........................
ارجو منك اخي الفاضل تزويدنا ببرنامج tekla مع الشرح في صورة كتاب او عرض power point


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وياريت لوتوافينا بكل جديد


----------



## م\عبد المعين (14 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ريان عزان (29 فبراير 2012)

يسلمووووووووووو جزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد اسماعيل عباس (29 فبراير 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وشكرا


----------



## ocean pearl (7 أبريل 2012)

*سؤال*

السلام عليكم :
بخصوص برنامج التصميم الأنشائي staad2007 المشكلة لدي ليس في ادخال البيانات ولكن في فرض تلك البيانات اعرف انه الأدخال حسب الكود فمثلاً ابعاد البيم لا اعرف كيف اضعها ؟شكراُ


----------



## alselk2010 (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samh71 (7 يونيو 2012)

يارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك جزاك الله خير


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (22 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم لو حد معاه الحلقات دى يرفعها تانى


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكن روابط الرابيدشير لا تعمل الرجاء اعاة الرفع على الميديافاير او الفورشيرد


----------



## أحمد المرزوقى (4 مايو 2014)

ده رابط الفيديوهات


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (2 يناير 2015)

في ميزان حسناته


----------



## حنين حسن (10 يناير 2015)

اكرمك الله


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (10 يناير 2015)

Thanks


----------

